# All Digests for Newsletter 2988



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 27, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Lady gnomes
If you like knitting hats....Part 2
Boucle Yarns
Looking for a nice non wool worsted for a poncho.
Anyone Knit Roses Or Want To?
Knitted Pattern Help
C2C Help Please (C)
Thoughts about Knit One Crochet Too's Parfait Solids?
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Winter sweater coat from Kings and Eye
Tumbling Blocks blanket (TC)
Just finished
March project
Baby Boy cardigans, Hats and Blanket
Mary Rowe Tam no 6
Some Barbie doll dresses.
Shopping Bag
Todays Progress So Far.....
My latest crochet projects
Mindless Knitting
"Old Shale" Dress (K)
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

TV Show That You Would Like A Extra Season?
Your Favorite Tea
An Irish Priest was transferred to Texas
Wake Up With Maxine
This is a kind of strange thank you to all, non knitting
Sometimes I welcome Spring. .sometimes I don't
Coincidence or a Sign ??? !!!
kk's Corn and a car
kk's Au Naturale
Red Heart Unforgetable yarn
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

PENDING PAYMENT Wavy red shawl for sale
2 More Books sold
Mixed Lot - One Price Specialty Yarn
FS - 15 oz of I Love This Yarn - Variegated - SOLD
*Links and Resources*

Mojito Tee Shirt for Women, S-XXL (K)
Slip Slip Knits 33 (K)
Socks
How needle material affects your knitting
Take Me Anywhere Cardigan for Women, 39" to 47" (K)
Ocean's Breath Cardi for Women, XS-5XL (C)
Spring Sweater for Women, XS-5XL (C)


----------

